# Burstner Mivanwy



## Redsteady (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's my van out in the wilds, christened Mivanwy, not bad bus for twenty year old


----------



## Jacques le foot (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Redsteady, and welcome to the site.  I hope our Burstner is still going strong when it is 20...although thats 16 years on, and we'll be right old crocks by then. . How long have you had the 'Burstner Bus'?

Jackie


----------



## Redsteady (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Jackie I've had her about 18 months now, I've always had van type campers or high-tops before so thought I would try something a bit bigger and I'm loving it   I'm sure yours will last you well QUALITY


----------



## Jacques le foot (Aug 15, 2009)

You should consider joining the Burstner Owners Club. It is a very informal club, and we have lots of 'good fun' meetings/rallys.
Jackie


----------

